# Progression for Piano and Cello



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

The title refers to a thematic progression since almost nothing is repeated.
This is my first for solo cello and piano and I wonder if the balance between the instruments is appropriate.

Greetings


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fprogression-for-piano-and-cello


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Very nice piece with good development. You really embrace postmodernism, don't you?


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> Very nice piece with good development. You really embrace postmodernism, don't you?


Thanks for your feedback, Gabriel.
The classification is probably correct, also in general for me, although I shouldn't know if this is the case...


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Kjell,

This is lovely piece, I like it a lot. I think your balance between piano and cello is well thought out and I love the sad and resigned mood you've captured. I might have used the higher register of the cello a bit more to give a soaring feeling here and there, but that's just my sense of drama lol.

Great work
Mark


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Very cool piece, I enjoyed it quite a bit! 

I'll listen a few more times before giving any constructive thoughts :tiphat:


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Balance is great, in the position of not over-saying but also saying a lot!

I do hear a lot of continuity, whether this really differs from your intentions outlined in your post, I'm not sure.

I like your use of the minor scale, it just feels very less idiosyncratic from experience, so that's another tick :tiphat:

Modulations? awesome


What else can I say? (without analyzing the sheet music itself) I liked it a lot


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi Mark, thanks for your generous words. I am glad the tune generated emotions. And yes indeed, I really tried to use the high register of the cello as far as possible, I will make further attempts with a different sound lib.

Regards,
Kjell


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Many thanks for your feedback. Glad you find a continuity since there are three keys in the tune, two minor and one major. I will soon put the score on muse-score, but I am a lousy score writer...
Greetings


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I like it overall! Some sections sound a bit more like a pop ballad progression than a classical composition and other times it sounds just like a classical composition.

I think that is a bit uneven, imo of course!


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

ST4 said:


> Balance is great, in the position of not over-saying but also saying a lot!
> 
> I do hear a lot of continuity, whether this really differs from your intentions outlined in your post, I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


I repost this since some mistake was done:

Many thanks for your feedback. Glad you find a continuity since there are three keys in the tune, two minor and one major. I will soon put the score on muse-score, but I am a lousy score writer... (it is now on muse-score but notation got heavily criticized so I need to correct it...)
Greetings


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I like it overall! Some sections sound a bit more like a pop ballad progression than a classical composition and other times it sounds just like a classical composition.
> 
> I think that is a bit uneven, imo of course!


Thank you Captain.
Yes, it is post-modernistic: open for every possible influence.


----------

